# Coop Upgrade!



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey, everyone! Yesterday the chicks were settled in to the brooder, so I decided to let them sleep there. Today I moved them to the coop, and tonight I'm shutting them in the hen house...first night in the coop! Yay!

Before I show the pictures, I have an important question. We put sand in the coop and the chicks are eating it. I know sand is grit for chicks, but I don't want them to eat too much. After about an hour of them being in the coop by themselves, I went back outside to check on them. They weren't eating as much. They are now just eating the feed and occasionally pecking at the ground. They're 6 weeks old, if age matters. Thanks!

Anyways, we had to make some changes to the coop to get it ready for its full time residents. Here we are!

Images: 1. The chicks in the coop







2. The hardware cloth fringe







3. The hardware cloth goes all the way under the coop so the floor is wire.







4. We covered the run with sand so the chicks wouldn't have to step on the wire. This is also for dust bathing. 







5. Atari in the coop. She really likes that she can spread her wings!







6. The inside of the actual coop/house







7. The overall look of the new coop.








There we go! Let me know about the sand thing and any suggestions/comments on the coop!
Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they've stopped on the sand then just watch them. They can go overboard with new things, usually they know when to quit.

They should be secure in their new digs. Teaching them to climb the ramp is usually the biggest challenge. 

You'll probably have to relocate that feeder. Rain can get at it and ruin whatever feed is in there. I see the waterer is out of the sun, good move. You will probably have to move up to a gallon size waterer in the near future or you'll be cleaning and refilling constantly.

Now for evening to get here to see how they do. They might go under the coop at bedtime.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks nice! I wouldn't worry about the sand. Check their poop for irregularities.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> If they've stopped on the sand then just watch them. They can go overboard with new things, usually they know when to quit.
> 
> They should be secure in their new digs. Teaching them to climb the ramp is usually the biggest challenge.
> 
> ...


Got it. I watched them a lot today, they stopped with the sand, but I'll still keep an eye on them.

I was planning to move the feeder anyways, but there's a convienent little wooden bar that is for hanging stuff so I put it there for now. Plus, we only get rain once in a blue moon, haha!

I'm using the small waterer right now because we haven't had a chance to run to Tractor Supply and grab the gallon waterer yet! Doing that tomorrow.

It's 6:15 right now...when's a good time to put them in the coop?
When it starts to get dark, I'm assuming? Thanks!


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Looks nice! I wouldn't worry about the sand. Check their poop for irregularities.


OK! I'm pretty sure they're good on the sand now.


----------

